# Any free softwares to fix HTML/CSS code errors..?



## Suzzistar (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello

Are there any web based/free softwares to fix HTML/CSS code errors..?


----------



## 4 Me They said! (May 21, 2006)

Suzzistar said:


> Hello
> 
> Are there any web based/free softwares to fix HTML/CSS code errors..?


Hi there,

This may not answer your question, but when I have "finished" my web pages, I run them through the WC3 validation service. In those cases when it fails, it gives me a list of the problems. 1 by 1, I then correct them and each time run it through the "upload" feature until they all validate.
It teaches me where I am making the mistakes as I go along and helps me learn at the same time. 
I write all my 'code' with Notepad ++ which is an excellent tool to use and has a ton of features for a 'free' programme. One feature is 'html tidy'.
Hope it helps.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

If you add this extension in Firefox
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/249

When you "view source" you should be able to see a button on the bottom to "fix" the code automatically.


----------



## Suzzistar (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh my god thats a one hell of a toool, lolzz itz brilliant Thanks for the tip , your a genius and hope this will work for me to fix the code and get out of this mess for good )


----------

